# what size router bit for this job...



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

My in law is going to bring my Router gears from US next Saturday... I kind of got everything: a PC router, a PC router guide and a good reviewed router book....

now I kind of need to shop for router bit(s).

my first job using router is going to be very simple: I am going to build a most simple shelf (4'x8"x32") to put on top of a study table using solid pine woods.... I like to route some of the edges so that it looks nice... this project although small.. have big impact to my future... success or not will need to my ticket to my next more challenge project "kitchen island" or some other smaller ones.... so that is why I border to beaty the edge to my second half to kind of show her I can do it....


anyway, here is my question: 

I know I should get 1/2" router bit

but what about the diameter size for the bit for round edge... can you tell me for 3/4 thickness boards.... which will give the best result.

also is there a parameter on the length of the bit, or it is standard....

thanks....


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

You can get various profiles for an edge bit: Ogee, roundover, bullnose, bead, chamfer, and on and on. The profile you choose will just be a matter of preference. 

Size is to some degree preference, and depends also on the profile. A bead should probably not be greater than 1/4" radius for a 3/4" board. An ogee, on the other hand, could be 1/2 or 3/4" tall (if you are using a router table), and applied to the underside of your shelves. A simple roundover could be as small as 1/8", if you just want to soften the edges, or as big as 1/2". Or you could use a 3/4" bullnose bit to get a completely semicircular edge profile.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

so you kind of give me an excuse to spend my hard earned $$ to acquire a set:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/10-PC-ELITE-CARB...ryZ50386QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

although I kind of not really going for fancy here but a prove of doable instead...

how about this set:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/24-PC-ELITE-INDU...ryZ50386QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

which is more suitable for a starter....

I intend to use the router guide rather than a router table to do this job as I don't have a router table yet... will probably build one myself in the future....

you know using router is so much different than anyother equipments.... it's like your first date, when you try the first kiss to your girl friend at her lips... I am about to try mine soon and getting so excited... I don't get those feeling with table saw, orbital sander...etc..etc... but for router... I do...

thanks


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah. That's probably a good idea. For occassional DIY use, I wouldn't spend $40/bit for something top of the line like Freud, but I have no idea 
what those bits are like for less than a dollar per bit. 

Maybe someone else can attest for them. I usually go middle of the road, or high-end for big bits and bits that I'll use a lot.


----------

